# I need help with Turkeys



## Honker_Hunter231 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
I decided to hunt turkey this year for the first time. With that being said I dont know what to do exactly. I got my spring tag to hunt unit 25, I am located in Minot now, because of school. I drove around a few nights and only found hens. Any chance somebody can give me some pointers?

:withstupid:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Its spring so I would try calling one in. The first spring turkey hunt I ever did was with a friction plate (had no idea what I was doing, but seen it on the outdoor channel a lot) I ended up shooting a bearded hen. If you know where some are at I think calling one is your best bet.


----------

